# Hgh experience use and results.



## Canadian muscle (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok who has used it what are your experiences. At what dose so you usually use. (Real HGH) china or Americano I don't care lol


I'm currently using 4iu post surgery and healing well. I run hgh almost all year long. Keeps my skin clear of acne and my overall health and blood lipids in check. I like to run 2 iu even during pct. I have not noticed any bad sides at all. Keeps the fat off me in the off season. I like to eat like a horse


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 19, 2014)

4iu's of Serostim/ed split in 2 doses. Have been "on" since 2011 and was running gh for about a year when I was rudely interrupted and forced to stop all gear and gh with no pct of any kind. Was off everything for 4 months. 
Jumped back on gear and gh mid September.
Had an associate bring me (8)vials of expired serostim(2011). (6)18iu vials and (2)15iu vials. Don't know how much potency has been lost but I'm gonna double my regular dose til they're gone. Gave the Street Urchin and his Gutter Punk Girlfriend $10 per vial($80) and they didn't ever want to leave.
After the exp seros are gone I'll get back to gh that currently has a 2/2017 exp. date.


----------



## York (Nov 19, 2014)

CM - at the 2 iu per day level, what benefits do you get? I haven't run hgh before but have been considering it at that'll dose and from what I have heard that dose wld provide a general feeling of wellness and some fat loss benefits? Is it also good for the joints? Anything else? Any sides at that dose? Thanks!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 19, 2014)

York said:


> CM - *at the 2 iu per day level, what benefits do you get*? I haven't run hgh before but have been considering it at that'll dose and from what I have heard that dose wld provide a general feeling of wellness and some fat loss benefits? Is it also good for the joints? Anything else? Any sides at that dose? Thanks!



not a whole lot.  If you have sero's or other US stuff you will see some fatloss and anti aging.  if you mix in slin, run a cycle or up the dose you will start to see a whole lot more.  You will have synergy in a sense.....all the stuff working together to bring results far beyond everything on their own.  

But 2iu sero, 200mg a wk of tes will do quite a bit.  esp if your 40 yrs old +


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2014)

i only ran gh for a few months..not enough time to see anything..all i had was bloated feet and great sleep..Imo not worth the money


----------



## York (Nov 19, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> not a whole lot.  If you have sero's or other US stuff you will see some fatloss and anti aging.  if you mix in slin, run a cycle or up the dose you will start to see a whole lot more.  You will have synergy in a sense.....all the stuff working together to bring results far beyond everything on their own.
> 
> But 2iu sero, 200mg a wk of tes will do quite a bit.  esp if your 40 yrs old +



Thanks gymrat! I actually was looking at running it with a test cyp cycle to start and then maintaining the gh for 6-9 months after. Few months from 40 so looking for a little help.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 19, 2014)

York said:


> Thanks gymrat! I actually was looking at running it with a test cyp cycle to start and then maintaining the gh for 6-9 months after. Few months from 40 so looking for a little help.



you ll be able to build muscle like you were when you say 27/28/30ish....

you will still have a good, solid amount of tes & the GH will be much much higher too.  

2iu of US stuff isnt that bad of a dose, if you have something from china 2iu isnt shit.  

another great example of what comes out of china.............


----------



## shenky (Nov 19, 2014)

i can never see myself spending that kind of money on gear. GH sounds great for anti aging, and healing (my shoulder sure could use it!), but for bodybuilding I'm just not interested.


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 19, 2014)

Off cycle I use release peptides. On cycle, slin/hgh....


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 19, 2014)

at 2 iu it just helped maintain my physique pct. I still did not look nearly as good as I look when I am ON


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 20, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Off cycle I use release peptides. On cycle, slin/hgh....


I saw your name over at DAT. I showed up over there once. I gotta go check it out.


----------



## 11Bravo (Nov 20, 2014)

I tried rips once and they ****ed my blood sugar up so I abandoned ship


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 20, 2014)

i am currently using generic chinese gh.  i had been dosing at 5 ius a day and had to drop it to 3iu in order to mitigate some of the sides i was experiencing.  since i dropped the dosage i feel better, sleep better, not as tired, and the tingling in my hands has subsided.  i have seen some fantastic results while i have been on this run, bf% has dropped for sure, but i want to make the move to pharma.  i will be making the switch to pharma in the future.


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 21, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> I saw your name over at DAT. I showed up over there once. I gotta go check it out.



Some good info from DAT....


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 21, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Some good info from DAT....



i agree 100%


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 22, 2014)

Ran 3 iu of rips per day and after about 10 weeks and my jaw and lower teeth started hurting, no kidding.  Backed it down to 2 iu and it stopped.  Positives were good sleep and being able to stay leaner than normal, and my hair and nails grew like crazy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dat b true knows his shit.  if you need to double check advice or just want more on the same topic, checkout what he has to say


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 26, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> Dat b true knows his shit.  if you need to double check advice or just want more on the same topic, checkout what he has to say



wealth of knowledge on peptides and hgh


----------



## Carlcoc73 (Oct 9, 2015)

I think if the gh is legit, theres no need for more than 4-6iu ed.


----------

